# Speedometer cable hard to find



## TOBYTRUK69 (Nov 16, 2010)

Any Hardbody owners know where i can find a new or used speedometer cable for a 1991 D21 2wd KA24e?


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Try, www.car-parts.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get a new, genuine Nissan cable from Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com for about $60.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I found them for about $50 (oem)


----------



## TOBYTRUK69 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Let me rephrase the question*

Any 1991 D21 2wd KA24e Hardbody owners who had to replace their own speedometer cable and know for sure where to find one that fits this exact truck? 

Courtesy has the cable but claim it fits the truck with the VG30E engine. Is this the same part for the KA24e?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I dug up the oem part numbers...
91 4cyl 2wd
25050-01G10 for a auto 
25050-55G00 for mt
the cable for the V6 is different


----------



## TOBYTRUK69 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thx Speedo, 


I'll check it out.


----------



## TOBYTRUK69 (Nov 16, 2010)

Speedo, 

Where did you find the cable? Is there a web address?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get the cable from any Nissan dealer.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there are numerous dealers online, find one the works best for you!
I used abcnissanwholesale.com when I bought mine..


----------

